# Life jackets now required



## John cycling (Oct 4, 2021)

I recommend getting the add-on "Sponsorblock for Youtube" before watching Youtube videos.


----------



## Sunshine on a cloudy day (Oct 9, 2021)

Yep. That is the logic of the day. Kind of hurts the mind to follow it.


----------

